# Tail slitting guides....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Any of you guys use one of these? Saw one used in a video and it looked pretty handy. I just use a tail puller and a knife to split it all the way down but these guides seem like a good idea.

Thoughts?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is that a piece of steel in a v that tapers to a point. Looks like a flair on one end also.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Is that a piece of steel in a v that tapers to a point. Looks like a flair on one end also.


Seems to be... they just slip it down into the tail and use it to get a nice, straight slit to the tip of the tail.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Never even heard of one till today Chris, I was on fntpost.com looking through it when I saw it advertised. then I came on here and you had this post!! Thought that was kinda funny..


----------



## catlin kid (Feb 4, 2011)

i made mine out of a small piece of wood and a dremel tool it really looks good when selling your fur with that nice even straight cut down the tail


----------

